# Mail anhang in InputStream packen



## Samson_Miller (21. Nov 2006)

Ich rufe meine mails mit der javaMail api ab. Da bekomme ich mit "getContent", den Inhalt der Mail, den möchte ich jetzt gerne in eine InputStream packen, wie kann ich das machen?

"getContent" liefert mir ein Objekt von Typ object.


----------



## Wildcard (21. Nov 2006)

Das Object musst du vermutlich casten. AFAIK kann da ein String, ein Multipart oder was-weiß-ich drinstehen.
Lies dir mal die entsprechende Dokumentation durch.


----------



## Samson_Miller (21. Nov 2006)

Das habe ich jetzt schon soweit aufgsplitet, das da nur noch ein text/plain drinsteht.

Wenn ich jetzt aber sage:

```
InputStream inStream = (InputStream) message.getContent();
```

dann bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung


```
java.lang.ClassCastException: java.lang.String
```


----------



## Wildcard (21. Nov 2006)

Du musst in String casten und dann aus dem String einen InputStream erstellen.
Zb. mit ByteArrayInputStream.


----------



## Samson_Miller (21. Nov 2006)

könntest du vielleicht genau aufschreiben wie das geht?


----------



## Samson_Miller (21. Nov 2006)

Ich habs schon, danke.


----------

